# Vehicles Owned



## dampeoples (May 4, 2008)

Was on another forum (not fishing related, this is the only one of those  ), and the topic came up of what cars you've owned. Apparently a lot of those guys are a lot younger than I am, or keep stuff longer than I do, but I had like 20 vehicles! I have some pics, and should also include boats, although I'e had a couple of those too, but I'll do my best from memory  I'm very happy with my jon boat, and don't see myself getting another unless a steal of a deal falls in my lap on a larger one, and then again it would have to be a steal.

Boats:
15ft. Coleman Scanoe (sold)
17ft. Del Quay (the boat was as weird as it sounds, but it fished well when it wasn't leaking) (gave away)
116ft. Terry Bass boat (sold)
Some red 16ft. runabout (gave away)
14ft. Smokercraft Jon boat (current)

Cars/trucks:
1991 S10 (sold)
1989 Sundance (rolled)
1985 Samurai (sold and rolled)
1989 200 SX (sold)
1985 300ZX (sold)
1985 Samurai (sold)
1980 Custom Deluxe (gave away)
1974 CB 750 (sold)
1991 Virago (in family)
1991 Cherokee (Wife's - sold)
1985 S10 (sold)
1995 Sonoma (sold)
2000 Blazer (Wife's, now my current)
1984 Cherokee (caught on fire)
1985(ish) Bronco (sold)
1997 Cherokee (sold)
2006 G6 (Wife's current)
2003 ZZR 600 (current)

I might have pics of a few around here, I could even take some of the current cars

Here are some pics:

Current Mail Jeep





1997 Cherokee




1984 Cherokee (it's the only pic I have of it, sorry!)




Bronco, turns out the 4WD was not working 




Lumina Mail car:




Honda 750-4:




1984 Cherokee after fire




1995 Sonoma:




Old Mail Jeep:




2003 ZZR:




2000 Blazer:




Old Red Boat for trolling


----------



## Derek777 (May 4, 2008)

interesting topic. 
starting from my first car, ive had:
76 malibu (at least ithink it was a 76) - sold for scrap
80 citation - sold
84 blazer 4x4 - sold
88 chevy 1500 4x4 - sold
94 chevy sonoma 4x4 - sold
95 aerostar - -traded for astrovan
95 astrovan awd - gave to ex
78 rabbit gti - sold
80 mustang 5.0 - sold
84 ford f150 - traded for 2000 f150
96 toyota camry - traded for matrix
2000 ford f150 - current
2006 toyota matrix awd - current


----------



## redbug (May 4, 2008)

well let me see if i can remember.
from the start.
71 ford torino Sold
67 plymouth scamp sold 257k
76 olds cutlass sold
80 bonnivile towed away as scrap
85 dodge ram pick up 185 k
97 dodge dakota traded 
05 toyota tundra
boats...
old cement mixing tub it was heavy but it floated for a bit.. sank in dinosaur lake
coleman crawdad fixed it up like a bassbaot gave it away
1991 alumaweld 15ft bassboat w a 15hp yammy sold $900
1999 triton tr19 yammy 175 vmax sold
2004 triton 21x with a 225hpdi yammy
also have 4 10 to 16 ft jon boats out at our farm 

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (May 4, 2008)

Cars:
1974 Alfa Romeo 2000 Berlina(sold/junk to Alfa heaven in like 1984 or something https://www.alfaheaven.com/ )
1976 Olds Cutlass Supreme-tranny died so I left on the street by my apartment in Chicago, one day it was gone-I never heard from the city about it so I assumed it was stolen; that worked out nicely!
19?? VW Scirocco- junked
1986 VW Jetta Wolfsburg traded in
1994 Toyota Camry traded in
2006 Vw Passat(current)

Bikes
1972 Honda CB360t-Traded in
1984 Honda V-30 Magna-sold
1988 Suzuki Katana-Sold
1990 Yamaha FZR-400-raced-sold
1998 Kawasaki ZX-9R-Sold
1996 Ducati 900CR-Sold

Only boat is a Kayak that I have currently:
Native Manta Ray 12


----------



## Tompatt (May 4, 2008)

Even though im 16. lol. SO FAR.

Boat:
2007 14 ft alumacraft jon boat

Car:
1987 Jeep Wrangler Yj


----------



## Popeye (May 4, 2008)

Mine were:

1968 Dodge Charger R/T (wish I never sold it)
1977 Pontiac Sunbird - Bought new
1963 Cherolet Chevy II
1974 Pontiac Lemans Sport Coupe
1974 Pontiac Lemans Sport Coupe (yup bought another one when I toasted the tranny in the first one)
1970 Chevrolet Impala
1989 Pontiac Sunbird SE - Bought new
1988 Ford Aerostar (piece of crap)
1969 American Motors AMX
198(?) Chevrolet Beauville Van
198(?) Chevrolet Van (forgot the model)
1993 Chevrolet Astro - Bought new (wish I still had it, traded it in with 225K miles on it)
1972 Olsmobile Delta 88
1999 Jeep Wrangler Sport
2002 Chevrolet Trailblazer - Bought new (current ride)
2003 Silverado LS - Bought new (wife's current ride)


----------



## jkbirocz (May 4, 2008)

I have been driving for around 6 years, not too much stuff, but a lot of fun. 

86 Elcamino 305....sold 1st car....I will buy one again some day
87 suburban 350 4x4 4" lift....still have it but its off the road
88 iroc-z 350 tpi....garage kept 59K haven't drove it in three years
94 honda accord 2.2 vtec 190k daily driver :| 

My dad just traded in his riduculous HHR for a new Silverado, I am anxious to drive it and put exhaust and other goodies on it for him. He has had over 30 cars and 15 bikes. I hope to get a bike soon, but fishing tackle comes first. 





















Look at that sexy borla exhaust....ah I wanna drive that car.....and yes, you might be a redneck if you say that.


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (May 4, 2008)

I am only 27 but have had my fair share of vehicles (closed to 50 or so), I previously worked at a Honda dealership and bodyshop so I would buy a car that needed repair, fix it and sell it for profit, but it cut into my fishing time too much so I stopped that non-sense so I can fish more!!!

I wont go into the used to have list and go to the own now list:

04 Chevy Silverado Z71
98 Acura Integra Type R (very rare, 1 of 600 or so produced in 98, not that many left due to high theft rate  )
94 Acura Integra GSR (heavily customized, Turbo 650+ FWHP, very scary :twisted: )
07 Polaris sportsman 800 Limited edition four wheeler
06 Tracker Grizzley 1654FB w/ 15hp 05 merc (want to upgrade to a large merc jet =P~ , but I have to wait for some OT, lots of it #-o )


----------



## jkbirocz (May 5, 2008)

Dave, I have grown to love Jap cars. I still love v8s, but I would love to make my accord BA. I am gonna polish my stock aluminum wheels this summer, and hopefully do the needed body work. I am considering rebuilding and beefing up the motor and the auto tranny. Yeah yeah, its an auto...whatever, I got it cheap, and its better than 15mpg on the highway with the camaro.


----------



## slim357 (May 5, 2008)

you had a 116ft. Terry Bass boat? seems a little big. I have a terry by starcraft its either 17 or 18ft, im gonna overhaul it when I get together enough cash. But as far as cars go I started on a 1985 monty carlo (which was my brothers first car as well I got it after he wrecked it) then I had a 1999 lumina which I drove for about 4 years and never had a problem till I got hit last summer and it was totaled, now I have a 1996 camry which was the victim of a hit and run while I had it parked on the street at school and is missing driver-side mirror.


----------



## Gamefisher (May 5, 2008)

Funny this came up, my Mom asked why I have had 4 vehicles in the time that she has had one (1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee bought new in '98).

1989 Jeep Cherokee - traded in
1996 Jeep Cherokee - built for off-road, sold
1995 Chevy Tahoe - traded in
2008 GMC Canyon

Boat: Only one, as I got in to that recently. 1975 Gamefisher 12 

Snowmobiles: that is a long list.


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

I would have sold a 116 foot bass boat too. Can you imagine the motor you would need just to get up on plane. Then you would have to runnto get to the bow TM. Only good thing is you wouldn't be casting on top of your partner in the back.


----------



## natetrack (May 5, 2008)

Bought my first car when I was 14 and have had quite a few since. I'm 27 now.

1976 Mercury Cougar XR7 (still have waiting to be restored)
1981 K5 Blazer (lifted, crate 350, 8 mpg in college, SOLD)
1994 S10 Blazer (traded)
1995 Silverado (traded, still miss this truck)
2000 Silverado (traded)
1993 Oldsmobile Custom Deluxe (wife's before we were married)
2003 Monte Carlo (traded)
2003 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab (traded)
1994 GMC Sierra (wife's after we were married)
2005 Grand Prix (traded)
2003 F150 (current)
2004 Ford Freestar (wife's current)
1994 Buick Lesabre (current work car, still going after 210,000 miles)

1 Boat, 1976 Mirrocraft


----------



## Ouachita (May 5, 2008)

This was fun to think back on.

Boats
197? Bomber bass boat with stick steering/ 55hp SeaKing 
12ft Montgomery Wards Vhull alum. / 2hp Johnson
1952 16ft LoneStar Vhull alum. / 1958 10hp Evinrude then 1966 20hp Johnson
1957 Orlando Clipper alum. runabout / 196? 40hp Evinrude
14ft Alumacraft jonboat / 1958 18 hp Johnson then 1979 20 hp Mercury
1971 16ft Ouachita jon boat / 1997 30hp Johnson (CURRENT)

Cars
1974 GMC p/u with 3 on the tree
1989 Cutlass Calais
1993 Chevy p/u
1996 Toyota Camry
2000 Isuzu Rodeo
2000 Ford Expedition
2006 Toyota Tundra dbl. cab (CURRENT)


----------



## jkbirocz (May 5, 2008)

I forgot about the bike I build my senior year of highschool in metalshop. I built it from my dad's 74 kawasaki dirt bike. I made most of the frame new and redid the tank so it looked better, amoung other things. This thing is still not finished since I have been in college, althought I have driven it with no seat.


----------



## dampeoples (May 5, 2008)

slim357 said:


> you had a 116ft. Terry Bass boat? seems a little big. I have a terry by starcraft its either 17 or 18ft, im gonna overhaul it when I get together enough cash. But as far as cars go I started on a 1985 monty carlo (which was my brothers first car as well I got it after he wrecked it) then I had a 1999 lumina which I drove for about 4 years and never had a problem till I got hit last summer and it was totaled, now I have a 1996 camry which was the victim of a hit and run while I had it parked on the street at school and is missing driver-side mirror.



Yeah, it was a bitch in the bushes at Kerr lake in the Spring! The benefit was that I could fish almost an entire cove at once, and nobody could get in front of me.

I sold it after I got sued for swamping a couple of guys on TR-21's, whiny bitches


----------



## slim357 (May 6, 2008)

=D>


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2008)

First Car I was 18

Brand new Black on Black 1990 Mustang GT. After 2 years of almost getting myself killed with it, I sold it.
next, A hand me down 1985 Frod Bronco
Black 1990 Honda CRX (like a go cart..this thing was awesome)
1997 Red on RED Ford Bronco 33 inch tires and wheels) This was bad ass.
1999 Brand new White ford F-150 XLT (talk about pissing away 30k  ) Truck fell apart at 14k miles)

Current 2001 Toytoa Tacoma v6 double cab. Not 1 mechanical issue yet. [-o< 

The window did fall off the roller once.

Next...hopefully...Tacoma or Tundra Hybrid. If they come out with it.


Boats
My g3 pro team 165
1987 Wellcraft v-20 steplift. My dad uses this during the summer.
basstracker 3x plastic 2 seater (awesome pond hopper)

Still own all 3.


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2008)

Welp....I'm 22yrs old right now and i've had 7 vehicles so far...

90 Toyota Camry
97 Ford Ranger
98 Ford Contour
86 Mazda RX-7
02 Suburu Impreza WRX(Man I miss this car..... )




93' Chevy C1500(I done ALOT of work done to this truck...got screwed on the motor work and took my losses and sold it)





And Now my 00' GMC Sierra


----------



## G3_Guy (May 6, 2008)

I'm 31 now with 2 boys and a wonderful wife. Looking back it's funny how family tends to change a man's direction. :lol: That's a good thing though... a very good thing. 

*Autos:*
- 1989 Chevy Camaro (Custom Blue, V8 w T-Tops)
- 1995 Toyota Tacoma Ext Cab (Black with silver splash striping, V6, Sunroof, Chrome Everywhere.) Man I loved that truck!

*Got married and had our first child... *
- 1998 Toyota Tacoma Double Cab (White, V6) Not a big fan. Not enough room and the trim around the fenders kept coming off)
- 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee (Green, V8) It had it's issues but you could go anywhere you wanted... rain, sleet, snow... it didn't matter.
- 2001 Ford Explorer (White, V8) This was a great vehicle until we reached 70K and then the quadra-trac (limited slip) system went out on it. )
- 2002 Chevy Suburban (Silver, V8) This has been a great vehicle. Plenty of room for our family of 4. The only problem... it really likes the gas.  
- 2002 Ford Focus (Black 4 cyl) This was a good little car and served it's purpose as the commuter very well. 500-600 miles a week at minimum for 3-4 years. It had 118K on it when the overdrive went out 3 weeks ago. It has since been retired. 
- 2005 VW Passat (Grey, 4 cyl Turbo) Just bought this a couple of weeks ago because the family beater (Focus) I used for my commute to work broke down. So far this is a fantastic little car. [-o< 

*Boats:*
- 2004 G3 HP 200 w 200 Yamaha HPDI (Gold with silver/blue striping) - Great boat... was time to upgrade.
- 2006 G3 HP 200w 200 Yamaha HPDI (Platinum with blue/gold striping) - Great boat...


----------



## MARINE0341 (May 6, 2008)

Im 26 now so heres my list

77' ford F100 w/wooden flat bed. POS, every bump it took,some nuts and bolts would fall out.
83' monte carlo LS with T-Top...
84' buick regal, AWESOME car, POOR thing took a beaten and kept on going.
87' ford ranger, 2wd, great truck for only 200 bucks, lasted for almost 2 years, once a week i had to put a quart of oil in it (when oil was cheap).
98' Wrangler sport. Awesome vehicle!, hasnt caused me a problem, and still have it today...

I keep my cars until the right time to sell or buy, or until they die...


----------



## JustFishN (May 6, 2008)

1979 Toyota Celica... had that before I even had my license...used to drive it up and down our driveway on a daily basis
1986 Hyundai Excel.... it was free and lasted like 2 months lol 
1982 Ford Escort ....some kid hit me head on in a parking lot...totaled it
1986 Toyota Celica ...gave it away
1994 Chrysler Concorde.... I loved this car.. loved it.. drove it all the way to Florida...drove her down there for 2 years..then she got towed back up here on the back of a uhaul..where she ended up losing her umph..had her towed away for scrap..  
1999 Oldsmobile Alero.... loveeee her too. She is my current car...has been in the shop since Friday getting a new intake manifold gasket... common issue with these Aleros. 
1998 Chevy S10 is the hubbies truck


----------



## Dave Deutsch (May 7, 2008)

Here's my list, I'm 29 soon to be 30 and have had a few.

Cars/Trucks(all bought used)

1978 Monte Carlo (black exterior, red interior)sold
1988 Cutlass Supreme(Tan/Tan)sold
1992 Chevy C/K1500 E cab Stepside 2WD lowered(white/red)traded
1992 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer(cranberry/tan leather)sold
1992 Chevy C/K1500 E Cab Z71(White/Red)sold
1996 Chevy C/K100 E Cab 4X4 (Green,silver/Grey)Got t-boned, my favorite truck up til now.





2001 Ford F150 4X4 (white/gray)quick replacement for Chevy above, traded




2001 Chevy Silverado 1500 E cab Z71(Orange/tan) Love this one! Only 56k so far on it.





Boats - both bought NEW
1999 Alumacraft 1436 Riveted Jon w/1999 9.9 Johnson - sold
2003 Xpress 1650 VJ All Welded w/2003 Merc 25 4 Stroke - current

That's all I got. Plan on keeping the truck until it dies and am either going to get a new 1966 G3 with a 90 Yami 4-Stroke or a used 1800 or 1900 Lund Pro-V for the next boat in a few years.

Great post! Thanks for sharing all!

Dave


----------



## RStewart (May 7, 2008)

well lets see here...

1978 chevy silverado-sold
1971 chevy c-10-sold
1993 chevy silverado-traded
1995 chevy silverado-sold
1963 chevy II-sold
1994 chevy 1-ton-sold
1972 chevy c-10-woke up stupid one morning and traded it for
1984 chevy silverado-gave away after blowing up motor 2 months later
1984 olds cutlass-was x's car-blown motor-still have it-will make someone a good racecar
1971 chevy c-10-still have-need to sell no time to rebuild
1990 nissan maxima(wifes)-sold
1997 mustang(wifes)-traded
2004 pontiac grand am(wifes)-traded
2007 nissan maxima (wifes current)
2000 gmc z-71-sold
1999 chevy silverado-current

boats
i have my dads old 1977 glastron 15ft bass boat-85hp evinrude-my brother-in-law has it tied up most of the time. i wasnt fishing much when my dad died(10 yrs ago) so my b-i-l, has been using it to fish tourneys and stuff and im too nice to just go take it from him.

i still hope to get me a jon to customize soon


----------

